# Jerky with Ground Venison



## smokingloon (Oct 17, 2010)

Made 6 pounds of Deer Jerky this weekend 4 Pounds Peppered and 2 Teriyaki w/chrushed Red Pepper flakes.  I was concerned about the venison being to lean and not sticking together, a buddy of mine recommended adding some Coke and Soy Sauce to the dry mix.  It worked Great, 3 table spoons of each per 2 pounds of venison.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Love that venison jerky!  Nice job!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm WAYYY overdue for a big batch myself.  Problem is, my kids plow through it super fast!


----------

